# Bundesliga 12-14.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Eintracht Frankfurt v Karlsruhe

12/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.90 3.40 3.60 All Bets (22) 
Bor. Dortmund v Schalke 04

13/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.45 3.30 2.55 All Bets (22) 
FC Koln v Bayern Munchen

13/09/2008 14:30 BST
  5.00 3.60 1.60 All Bets (24) 
Hamburger SV v Bayer Leverkusen

13/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (21) 
Hertha Berlin v Wolfsburg

13/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.35 3.25 2.70 All Bets (23) 
Hoffenheim v VfB Stuttgart

13/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.60 3.25 2.45 All Bets (24) 
Werder Bremen v Cottbus

13/09/2008 14:30 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (24) 
Bochum v Bielefeld

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.90 3.40 3.60 All Bets (22) 
Hannover 96 v Bor. Monchengladbach

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.90 3.40 3.60 All Bets (23)


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Sep 12, 2008)

Koln- Bayern
Pick- Bayern 
Bayern are priced good, I dont miss chances like this. 
In the season I expect Bayern to dominate once again.


----------

